# WGA54G game adapter connection issue



## DGF9600 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am using the Linksys WGA54G game adapter to wirelessly connect my HR 21 and Blu Ray Player to my router, a Linksys WRT54GS, in separate room. I added a network switch to increase my ethernet connections in my family room. My wireless network is password protected with the WEP 128 security. 

I am able to set the game adapter up to connect to the router and have a live internet connection for a period of time, but after a couple of days ( and in the most recent case, less than 24 hours), the game adapter loses connection with the wireless router. I then subsequently lose my DOD download capabilities. 

I had this issue before I added the network switch above. At that time, I had the HR 21 to the game adapter to the wireless router. 

Does anyone have a solution or similar problem to this issue? I see that other people have used the game adapter successfully, but I don't understand why I keep losing the connection. My internet provider is Comcast, and I am not currently a high usage customer. 

Thanks, 

David Farmer.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

I have two of the Linksys game adapters and they show the same symptoms as yours. There doesn't seem to be a regular pattern. Sometimes they'll work fine for 3 months, but sometimes it's only a week. You could put the power supply on a timer and turn it off/on once a day to reset the adapter.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a problem with my WGA54G Game Adapter and then replace it with the WGA600N (which by the way Directv sells) and it works FLAWLESSLY!!!

Do you have a Firewall like Norton which may interfere???


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

DGF9600 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using the Linksys WGA54G game adapter to wirelessly connect my HR 21 and Blu Ray Player to my router, a Linksys WRT54GS, in separate room. I added a network switch to increase my ethernet connections in my family room. My wireless network is password protected with the WEP 128 security.
> 
> ...


If you really installed a 'switch' and not a hub, make sure that the switch is not shutting the port off due to the heavy network traffic of the DoD. Many times the switches will have security profiles in them that will interpret extremely heavy traffic as a denial of service or other malicious activity and just shut down the offending port to protect the rest of the network.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am going to TRY to setup my WGA54G Game Adapter tomorrow with my HR20-700!!! My Norton Firewall may have been the problem I just don't know at this point!!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

richierich said:


> WGA600N (which by the way Directv sells) and it works FLAWLESSLY!!!
> 
> Do you have a Firewall like Norton which may interfere???


Do they bill you for the order on you're next DirecTV bill or do you have to pay now?
Thanks


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

DGF9600 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using the Linksys WGA54G game adapter to wirelessly connect my HR 21 and Blu Ray Player to my router, a Linksys WRT54GS, in separate room. I added a network switch to increase my ethernet connections in my family room. My wireless network is password protected with the WEP 128 security.
> 
> ...


I had a nightmare of a service call once. The wireless connection kept dropping out randomly. I was beating my head off the desk trying to ignore the customers irritating teenage daughter yaking away on the phone then it hit me 2.4 GHZ. Cordless phone and wireless running in the same frequency range. DUH!!! I changed transmit channels on the router and everything worked perfect fine.
Could be something simple

Good luck


----------

